# Corydoras with RCS tank



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I want to know if anyone in this forum has experience with corydoras and RCS togheter in a 10 gallon tank.

I know there is possibility of some babies getting eaten, but with all the hidding place, i figure the numbers will still grow. But I am not very familiar with the types of corydoras and which one would be nice to try.

Pls share your experience

Thanks


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe Pygmy cories ? They are very tiny as adults and not exclusive bottom feeders. Very cute as well. I doubt they'd be able to eat many babies, certainly not once they got a bit of size to them. If there are lots of hiding places.. shouldn't lose all the babies. But even Pygmies might eat quite a few if they are hungry and happen to be nearby when babies are first dropped. The only fish I know of that are said to be absolutely safe with baby shrimp are Otos.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks, i am thinking now of the other dwarf kind called Cory Hastatus, which have tight formation and stay more in the mid level. Just need to find some breeders or non big chain stores which have them.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck finding Hastatus. I've been looking for more of them for a while now.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

crap, which ones can i look for then?

Have you seen the normal size Cory Weitzmani or Julii then somewhere, maybe i will get 2 - 3 of those instead.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen Weitzmani being sold as royal pandas. They are pretty expensive. I would go with the pygmaeus in a shrimp tank.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i guess pygmy it is ....


----------



## enzof9 (May 29, 2012)

I've had fully grown peppered cories with RCS for over a year now, but in a tank a bit larger. No issues to report.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Menagerie has Pygmy Cories. I got a few today there. I believe they are Hastatus.. you could call and check with them to be sure.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Angelfins also has some very nice pygmaeus and they make a Toronto trip soon I think


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, Angelfins had some wild caught ones, but i missed the boat this weekend when they came to mississauga...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Turns out I was wrong about the ones at Menagerie, they are not Hastatus.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I have bought some Aspidoras Albater from Charlie who is a Cory breeder in Burlington, and probably the original breeder in Canada (thats if there is anyone else). They are extremely cute, and will be just a bit bigger (but still dwarf size) than the pygmy. 

However, I am planning to go to Menagerie for some of the larger cories (+2.75"). The manager has told me they get alot of kinds, so i will be puting some in my 75 gallon tank. Charlie has some a few types of actual cories he breeds, and i might get those if i upgrade to a 20g or if i setup another 10g tank .


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Henry's name is actually Charlie.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

oubs, thanks, corrected


----------

